# Wie erstelle ich Unterformulare



## Garion (12. Mai 2004)

*Wie erstelle ich "Unterformulare"*

Hallo,
ich erstelle ein Art Formelsammlung für unser Büro. Ich arbeite mit verschiedenen Frames die ein und ausgeblendet werden, je nach Menü Punkt.
Jetzt meldet mir leider VB daß ich die maximale Anzahl an Steuerelementen erreicht habe, da ich praktisch alles in ein Formular gepackt habe. 
Da ich nicht er Held in VB bin habe ich mir nun überlegt, ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt in mein vorhandenes Formular Unterformulare einzulesen (Ähnlich wie in Access).
1. weiß ich nicht ob und wie das geht und 
2. würde das mein Problem lösen, so daß VB bei meinem Unterformular wieder neu anfängt die Steuerelemente zu zählen.

Könnt ihr mir dabei helfen, bzw. habt ihr eine andere Lösung für mein Problem?


----------



## wasserflasche (12. Mai 2004)

*vielleicht meinst du das*

hi,
wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann mach doch folgendes:
->füge unter projekt ein neues formular (form2) hinzu.
dann hinterlegt hinter einem gewünschten button auf deinem hauptformular die funktion:
"form2.show"

falls du das hauptformular im gleichen zug schließen möchtes hängst du einfach den befehl
"unload me" hinterher

meintes du das?

Christina


----------



## Dario Linsky (12. Mai 2004)

Du kannst die Steuerelemente auf verschiedene Formulare verteilen, die dann entweder als Dialoge (eigenständige Fenster) oder als MDI-Kindfenster (dem Hauptfenster untergeordnet) dargestellt werden.


----------



## Garion (13. Mai 2004)

Das mit den MDI Fenstern hört sich nach meinen Vorstellungen an. 
Wie funktioniert denn das? Geht das auch noch wenn ich mit einer Standart EXE angefangen habe? 
Wie gesagt, habe nicht viel Ahnung, reicht gerade für ein paar Berechnungen mit Kontrollfunktionen.


----------

